# HHA OL 5019 Bow Sights



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

After 25yrs of hunting with gun decided to buy a bow. The last time i picked up a bow they didn't have the fancy sights or i just didn't know about them...Bear whitetail. I looked for a long time and ended up with a Hoyt purchased at Outcast...Great support...Thanks All. Ok i will shut up!!!It had a three pin Tru Glo...but didn't like all the clutter and with 50 year old eyes i decided to upgrade to a single pin. It can't be this easy sighted at 20 yards with 18 arrows resulting with the following:


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

nice looking woods


----------

